# When should I take my metamucil?



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I have IBS A and my bowels only act up in the morning (for the most part). I've been taking one Metamucil capsule every day after breakfast. It has helped, but Ive been wondering if maybe I should take one at night too? Or after every meal? Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sketch said:


> I have IBS A and my bowels only act up in the morning (for the most part). I've been taking one Metamucil capsule every day after breakfast. It has helped, but Ive been wondering if maybe I should take one at night too? Or after every meal? Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


This is a good question and one I have experimented with but never found the answer to. My GI doctor told me to take it when I wake up and again at night after my last meal. Personally, I would always take a couple capsules with a meal if I knew it was something that might mess with my bowels, on top of taking a set dose at night a few hours before bed. This seemed semi-effective. On a side-note, I stopped using all fiber supplements because their effects don't really improve my situation, except that it makes the consistency of my stools somewhat more predictable. Metamucil in particular gives me worse incomplete evacuation and doesn't stop me from pooping 5-10x per day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you very much, I'll give that a try


----------

